# FYI Maersk Developer has moved



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Not sure if everyone would have seen the note in the other thread, but Maersk Developer has moved, it is no longer at 2844.400 8723.900

No new position shown, I assume it's in route somewhere. It's a shame as it was a great rig to fish!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It will stop and setup again for yet another great spot to fish


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Got the Noble Tom Madden moving in pretty close south of Orange Beach now. I'll try to get the coordinates and post later today.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Noble Tom Madden 2854.700 8756.600

approximately 83 NM 191 degrees south of Orange Beach, kind of between Horn Mt and Marlin but a little closer to Horn and slightly east of the connecting line


----------

